# Best way to sight in a scope?



## 71challenger

Savage 111gcns 30 06 with a Swift 4x12x40. Use- target shooting. A gunshop close to me said they would laser bore sight it for $5. I guess that will get it in the ballpark. Am I going to have to invest in a vice in order to do this with live rounds. I know this can get complicated, type of ammo, bullet weights, bullet drop, distance, etc. I was thinking someone here may know some "tricks" to make some of this easier to do.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Spend the money. Use ear plugs. Then shoot off a rest at 50 yards. Then make adjustments and shoot again. When you get it close, back up to 100 yards. Just don't shoot too much in one day - you will start to flinch. I try not to shoot for bullet placement more than 8 times a day...


----------



## Plainsman

The most common way is simply to remember that with 1/4 inch clicks four clicks will move you one inch at 100 yards. An example of adjustment would be if you aim at a one inch center target and you bullet strikes two inches left and three inches low. Your required adjustment would be eight clicks right and twelve clicks up.
You asked about a vice, and if your sure of your capability you can sight in with one shot. For example with the above scenario you would lock your rifle in a solid as possible with the crosshair on the center bull. Then simply adjust until your crosshairs are on the bullet hole. Your now sighted in for dead on at 100 yards. If you want to sight in for 200 yards and your shooting 150 gr bullets you would simply adjust your scope up about six or seven clicks depending on velocity.


----------



## KurtR

With the swift if you adjust it you might have to shoot it to get the cross hairs to settle. dont think that the adjustments are real crisp and repeatable with those to shoot targets at long rang.


----------



## gunattic

Best way... ONE SHOT SIGHT IN... you can bore sight your own rifle by placing it on a table and proping it up, remove the bolt, sight through the barrel to a yard light or street light or something.. being very careful to center it perfectly in the barrel.. then move the cross hairs accordingly being careful not to touch or move the rifle. When all is aligned.. cross hairs and the light or whatever object you chose.. you should be on paper at 100 yds.. maybe use a large box or something.. about 3' x 3' should be good enough if you've done your job lining up the cross hairs.. then... ONE SHOT.. , now.. prop the gun or use a gun vice to hold the gun in place as it was when you shot it... carefully move the cross hairs to the place of bullet impact while being especially careful not to move the rifle.. there you go.. sighted in.


----------



## striped1

get the laser bore sight it will save time.
no vise needed. use sandbags or a bipod.

as stated above start at 50 to make sure you are on paper and move to 100. at 50 yards 1/4" turrets will move poi 1/8 inch. Shoot 1 let it cool and shoot again let cool and shoot then adjust. don't heat up the barrel as it will change poi and you will be chasing that while trying to get zero. also clean regularly. you will
want a clean cold bore zero. once you have established that you can work out your range tables


----------



## tigerdog

I don't own a vise so I can't speak for how much handier they are. If you need to sight in scopes on a more regular basis, I'd assume it would be well worth it to have a vise. Unless you have extra $ to spend, why buy a vise if you're only using it occasionally. I'd bore sight it and follow the procedures others have already stated. Have a good rest. Take your time as you're shooting.
Maybe someone can explain why a vise is more important than I have given it credit for--if they do a really good job, maybe I'll have to go out and buy one. I currently have 3 recently mounted scopes that will need to be sighted in.


----------



## Plainsman

Mostly I use the vise I have (attaches to a varmint rest) for mounting scopes and cleaning rifles. I don't often use it for sighting in, but if you don't want to use a lot of ammo they help. As I mentioned before shoot one shot. Then lock your rifle in the vise with the crosshairs on the bull. With the rifle secure now adjust the crosshairs until they center on the bullet hole. With this method your sighted in with one shot.

I use a laser to get close to on before starting any shooting. In the past I did what someone above mentioned. Sit a bright ball out at about 35 yards. Look through the bore (if you have a bolt action or single shot) and center the bore and crosshairs on the ball. A vice works good for that also.

My vise attaches to an Outers Varmint Rive Rest.


----------



## 71challenger

It's much appreciated. I think for now, when I get my bipod, I'll try the street light tip. (Its gonna be cheaper than a $30 laser bore sighter and cheaper than driving to the nearest gunsmith even though he'll laser it for $5). Then I'll work on making a vice and I'll wait for it to get a little warmer here in Northern Indiana, take it to my farm and final it with live ammo. I'm glad I found this forum, The people here are very helpful and willing to spend time helping others with their experience. Much like the folks in the Beretta Forum, which I frequent. 
I always wanted a 30 06 ever since I was a 7 year old. It was a seven gun salute. I can't remember what the occasion was, but it was after church services. Man they sounded like cannons, bad to the bone. I looked at the ejected shells on the ground, and one of the shooters picked one up and gave it to me, my dad smiled. Well 45 years later I finally bought one last Tuesday. I mentioned it, it is a new Savage 111 hunter with removeable four round mag, walnut finished checkered wood stock, jewelled bolt, gloss blue with the adjustable "Accutrigger", which is totally incredible!!! The trigger poundage is safley user adjustable. You would not believe the light, no-creep, crisp break of this trigger!! The factory setting feels excellant, so I'll probly keep it there. It cost me N.I.B $473 + $15 to ship. I wanted something new, magazine fed, wood, and not cost a bundle for my use. I am impressed with the quality and craftsmanship. Can't wait to fire it.
Happy hunting!
Dale


----------



## 8x56mn

OK, for what it's worth, methode takes two shots maximum. Place a target at 25 yards. Place the gun on a solid rest and center the scope on the center of the target. Squeeze off one round. Reposition the gun and align on the center of the target. Now making sure the gun is steady turn the scope adjustments to zero on the bullet hole you just made. Now center the gun back to the center of the target and fire again. The bullet will be dead center because you moved the cross hairs to where the gun wants to shoot. Now if you may want to fire a third shot at 100 yds and adjust your elevation if needed. Souds simple, because it is.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Isn't 23 yards where you sight it in? Curve of the bullet Zero at 23/100?

It has been a while since I have sighted one in.


----------



## Plainsman

hunt4P&Y said:


> Isn't 23 yards where you sight it in? Curve of the bullet Zero at 23/100?
> 
> It has been a while since I have sighted one in.


I would have to run a program. It's dependent on how high of rings you have on your scope also. Medium rings I think you sight in at somewhere around 35 yards for a 100 yard zero, and 28 yards for a 200 yards zero. Not sure exactly.


----------



## imajeep

everyone talks about the 25/100 sight in method, but i have to tell you that i disagree.....

i have guns that dont follow that trajectory curve at all, in fact i find that method to be incredibly flawed....

i do a eye ball bore sighting on all bolt action rifles, its easy, cheap, and has been explained above by others.
i have the convenience of my own range, so i take one shot at about 25-30 yards, off hand, just to make sure that things are in good shape, 
id hate to back out to 100 and be missing my target or so far off that it didnt help me.
then i back out to 50 and do an initial sight in, a 3 round group, and dial to adjust..... keep in mind your scope is likely set up with adjustments for 100 yards... so you'll have to double the adjustments to make things work.

then i back to 100....
then to 200
PS
dont believe the ballistics charts, when they say where your bullets hit and whatever distance.... all rifles are not equal... dont shoot untill you've seen where your bullets land at that distance....


----------



## Savage260

I just bought a Leupold Zero Point Illuminated Magnetic Bore Sighter. I have used it on 4 rifles, DPMS 5.56 Sportical, Rem 700 22-250, Encore 25-06, T/C Custom 6mm Rem. It has gotten me within 6 inches of the bull at 100yds on the first shot on each of the 4 rifles. I was very skeptical about it working, but the proof is in the pudding. I think this is even better than eyeballing down the bore. I have never sighted in so quickly or easily. No messing around with shots at 25 or 50. Just one shot, then adjust to the bullseye.



> dont shoot untill you've seen where your bullets land at that distance....


How are you supposed to see where you bullets land if you don't shoot? Can you throw them???


----------



## imajeep

i know i know.....

i meant, dont shoot in the field by saying" oh hell, why not"

unless you've previously practiced at such distances.....

yes, yes, im mildly retarded


----------



## Savage260

> know i know.....
> 
> i meant, dont shoot in the field by saying" oh hell, why not"
> 
> unless you've previously practiced at such distances.....
> 
> yes, yes, im mildly retarded


I think we all have our moments.  The wife says I have them more than most!! :beer:


----------



## Plainsman

> The wife says I have them more than most


You did know that's genetic didn't you lait? It's recessive in the X chromosomes, but becomes dominant with combined XX chromosomes.


----------



## Savage260

> You did know that's genetic didn't you lait? It's recessive in the X chromosomes, but becomes dominant with combined XX chromosomes.


Does that just cover her telling me I am mildly retarded, or does it cover the nagging, complaining and general unhappiness with any thing I do that she doesn't tell me to do?


----------



## alleyyooper

She married you right?
So who is the real ****** I ask?

They always think they can change us.

 Al


----------



## Savage260

yooper, all things considered I definately came out ahead on the deal!


----------



## catfisherman2

Best way to *accurately* sight in: Buy a steady rest, lead sled. Place your targets at 50 and 100 yards. Aim at the first target at 50 yards for the bullring. Find out where you hit. Place your crosshairs back at the bullring. Move your crosshairs towards the center of the bullethole. Readjust the gun so you are now shooting at your 100yd target. Fire one round, it should be low and left, typically if there was no human error on the initial shot. Once again, place your gun so your crosshairs are aimed at the center. Move your crosshairs to the center of the bullethole. Now you will shoot a three round group at center, firing on your exhale. You will now have a 3/4 to 1 1/2 inch group, dependant upon your gun, bullets, and time allowed between shots. The more rounds you fire, the more recoil felt, the more involuntary muscle twitching you will have. You WILL get less accurate with more shots unless you shoot more then the average person. This will lead to overcorrecting for human error, rest or no rest.

I have found that out of my '06, it will not group well at 100 yds but groups very very well at 200 yds. Rate of twist of your barrel is a factor. The type of bullets you are shooting is a factor. Flat base bullets are more accurate at closer ranges then boat tail bullets generally. Also, how your scope is mounted is probably the biggest factor of all. Hope that helps.


----------



## alleyyooper

I'm really sorry but if you have to buy a rest to sight in your rifle you might just as well buy a bore sighter or pay to have it done.

All of the above methods work very well and you do not need to buy anything.
However if you have some scrap wood on hand you might want to build a portable shooting table. Maybe even add in a home made shooting rest if you have the time and scrap wood.










This was load testing not sighting in. Get the load grouping then set the sights.









 Al


----------



## gunattic

hey alley, "wind WNW" only means something at that particular location and direction of fire. A suggestion would be to use either degrees or time, i.e winds 11:00 @ 8mph.


----------



## alleyyooper

WNW @ 12 MPH makes perfect sence. The wind direction was west north west and blowing 12 miles per hour. Since I know my range runs east and west I know the wind was off my left shoulder which would explain the group being just a wee bit to the right. Also with a wind chill of 23F it wasn't so cold I pull shot Number one, Just happened. Down the road 3/4 mil4e the temp is always 3 or more degrees warmer. I have also noticed the wind will be blowing the flag a different direction than at my house. Since the target is for my reference I use the information off my weather station.

 Al


----------

